# 4 pines stout yeast



## Moad (31/7/15)

Just wondering if anyone knows or could hazard an educated guess at the yeast in this beer. I have got the rest of the recipe...


----------



## Moad (31/7/15)

1968?


----------



## tiprya (31/7/15)

I have no information, but most micros use dry yeast, so I'd guess S04 or US05.

Willing to share your recipe?


----------



## yum beer (31/7/15)

2001: A space yeasty


----------



## yum beer (31/7/15)

Clearly I have no idea.


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/7/15)

Have you emailed them and asked?


----------



## Moad (31/7/15)

It's us 05... However space yeasty does sound like the obvious choice


----------



## JDW81 (31/7/15)

I don't know what yeast 4 pines use, but IMHO one of the best stout yeasts out is Wyeast #1098 (British Ale). It attenuates well, finishes dry and doesn't throw too many esters. I've made stouts with US05 and they just weren't the same as the ones made with the liquid yeast (same recipe, fermentation conditions etc). Wyeast American Ale is also a good option for a clean, dry finishing stout.

JD


----------



## Topher (31/7/15)

I second the call for the recipe. This is a damn fine beer!


----------



## aussiebrewer (31/7/15)

3rd call. Cough it up


----------



## danestead (31/7/15)

Topher said:


> I second the call for the recipe. This is a damn fine beer!


Correct. I had one last weekend and it was very nice. I also really enjoy Nail's Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## zeggie (31/7/15)

4th call


----------



## Moad (1/8/15)

I'll pm you guys


----------



## Judanero (1/8/15)

Can I get added to the pm list Moad?


----------



## Topher (1/8/15)

Do they sprinkle or rehydrate? 

*runs for cover*


----------



## Kingy (1/8/15)

Why dont you post the recipe and we can all try differant yeasts?


----------



## dblunn (2/8/15)

Me too please, I love that beer also.
Dave


----------



## zeggie (2/8/15)

My guess would be US05


----------



## troopa (2/8/15)

I just poured the first glass of a Samuel smiths oatmeal stout from the beersmith DB 10mins ago.. would love to add this to my recipes.
Moat if you could see yourself to sharing that would be great

Thanks


----------



## pist (2/8/15)

Please delete


----------



## pist (2/8/15)

danestead said:


> Correct. I had one last weekend and it was very nice. I also really enjoy Nail's Oatmeal Stout.


 +1 for nail oatmeal stout *drools*


----------



## fletcher (2/8/15)

can you please PM me the recipe too mate?


----------



## time01 (3/8/15)

Pm me also please


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/8/15)

Pm me please.


----------



## paulyman (3/8/15)

AHB goes down due to a PMIDOS (PM Induced Denial of Service) in 3... 2... 1...

Also, can I be in on the PMIDOS?


----------



## kevo (3/8/15)

Can you PM me too pls?

Or save yourself many jobs and post recipe in the thread?


----------



## mikeybycrikey (4/8/15)

Information is power!
(pm me plz)


----------



## Matplat (4/8/15)

Sorry to be negative, but I'm surprised you all want it... h34r:

I tried the 4 pines Kolsch and Hefewiezen on the weekend, I was less than impressed with both of them and wouldn't be itching to try the stout.

I wouldn't have said anything If I hadn't seen this thread....


----------



## troopa (4/8/15)

To take from your own Signature.
"I have not failed. I’ve just found 10,000 ways that won’t work"

Best of having tried something and failed then to not try at all


----------



## Topher (4/8/15)

Matplat said:


> Sorry to be negative, but I'm surprised you all want it... h34r:
> 
> I tried the 4 pines Kolsch and Hefewiezen on the weekend, I was less than impressed with both of them and wouldn't be itching to try the stout.
> 
> I wouldn't have said anything If I hadn't seen this thread....


Bottles or on tap? Were they fresh? 

Im not a fanboi and I suppose each to there own etc but i find the hefe particularly is a fantastic example....if its fresh. I had a bad six pack once as it was a bit old and tasted tangy. 
For me.....The stout is an amazing beer particularly on tap.


----------



## pist (4/8/15)

Where did you pick up the bottles from matplat? Dans and the other "big two" outlets i find are hopeless. By the time you get the beers they are well skunked from sitting in yards/warehouses while waiting to be transported from distribution centres. I think you may have picked up an old pack i find the stout, kolsch and hef fantastic. Having said that, everyone's tastes are different


----------



## Matplat (4/8/15)

I tried them both at a bar on the sunny coast... trendy kind of joint that has a 'craft beer tasting night' every so often... so thought they would be fresh, i looked for a best before/bottled date on the bottles but couldnt find one. They weren't terrible just that my beers taste better! On the other side, The james squire sun down that i had was a bloody ripper!


----------



## kevo (4/8/15)

I'm not a big fan of their hefe - have some relatives in Manly so have been fortunate enough to have a few sessions at their bar in Manly.

Love their stout and their one off beers have generally been really good. But for a hefe - I prefer to duck over to the Bavarian on Manly wharf.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/8/15)

Agreed, the stout is very nice. The Kölsch though didn't do much for me, seemed bland but that's the only example of the style I've had. Not bad, just not great. Can't comment on their other beers.


----------



## kevo (5/8/15)

Hey guys - old mate hasn't pm'd me - could someone who has been pm'd pls PM me??!!

...ooooor just post the recipe please??!!


----------



## Moad (5/8/15)

Kevo will pm you, I don't think it's right to make it too public so would prefer to not post it. Will pm those who have requested it tomorrow


----------



## Wolfman (6/8/15)

I'll take a pm as well.


----------



## Fugglehop (6/8/15)

I'd love a PM too if possible please!!


----------



## dropbear85 (6/8/15)

Yeah add me to the PMs as well. great drop

Cheers,


----------



## zeggie (6/8/15)

4 pines pale and hefe taste amazing on tap. The Hefe is actually a great example of the style.


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/8/15)

Chuck us on the PM too please


----------



## Bridges (6/8/15)

Can I be on the PM list. Please.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/8/15)

Pm me too please. Ill print the recipe and send it out to sea in a bottle. 

I will also brew it. Love that stout. 3rd on my list!


----------



## kaiserben (7/8/15)

Could you PM me too, please?


----------



## shacked (7/8/15)

Can you pm me too please?


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/8/15)

Has anyone received a PM?


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/8/15)

Yep.


----------



## kevo (7/8/15)

Yes


----------



## Dozer71 (7/8/15)

Love this stout and about to start all grain. Would appreciate this recipe. Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/8/15)

No, but there's a long list of PM's to send?


----------



## GibboQLD (16/8/15)

Also keen for a PM!


----------



## Bbowzky1 (16/8/15)

Ill take a PM
Also let me know what yeast ya want us to try something like a liquid british yeast 1098


----------



## Moad (16/8/15)

Didn't expect so much interest, I'll pm the waiting list tomorrow 

Has anyone brewed it yet? Ive got the ingredients ready to go but today I had to brew my RIS to put away for next winter.


----------



## BJB (17/8/15)

Pm for me as well please.


----------



## pist (17/8/15)

Ive got some grain for it just trying to find time to brew


----------



## donald_trub (17/8/15)

I'd love to get the PM too please.


----------



## Moad (17/8/15)

OK, If I am sending this out to 30 brewers I don't see a good reason to not post it. That and the guys at the brewery weren't too phased. This may not be the regular recipe but they may have been experimenting on smaller batches. I assume the brookvale brewery is where the large batches get done.

So here it is, hopefully I am not out of line posting it.

Would be great to use this thread to perfect it on a homebrew scale.

Enjoy


----------



## avago (17/8/15)

I hope I'm not too late... I made the trip to the 4 Pines brew pub, Lunch was their big stout pie and washed it down with a several pints of that velvety luscious stout. I would love to have this on tap at home. This beer is so much better from the tap!
Can I get PM too please.


----------



## Bribie G (17/8/15)

I promise I won't send it to anyone else.
Will swell their coffers when I'm next in Newcastle, their APA is my go to drop when I'm staying at the Orient hotel.


----------



## Moad (17/8/15)

See post #57


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/8/15)

Moad said:


> OK, If I am sending this out to 30 brewers I don't see a good reason to not post it. That and the guys at the brewery weren't too phased. This may not be the regular recipe but they may have been experimenting on smaller batches. I assume the brookvale brewery is where the large batches get done.
> 
> So here it is, hopefully I am not out of line posting it.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! Do you have a higher def image though? Cant make out the kettle addtions or mash additions?


----------



## Moad (19/8/15)

Sorry I don't but i can read them. Will post them for you.


----------



## Coldspace (19/8/15)

That would be great mate, as it's hard for me to read that photo as well.
Tks


----------



## GibboQLD (19/8/15)

I had a crack at reading this, happy to be corrected:

48.78% Ale Malt 
20.33% Maris Otter
9.76% Munich
7.32% Crystal
4.88% Carapils
4.88% Roasted Barley
4.07% Carafa Sp 2

Mash in @ 68°
60min mash rest @ 66.5°

60min boil, BG @ 1.054 
(can't read the boil volume, but I'm sure you could work it out from the grist & BG)

Mash additions:
CaSO4 : 80g
CaCl : 50g
MgSO4 : 30g
NaHCO3: 35g?
CaCO3 : 200g
Beta Glucanase: 20g

Kettle additions:
430g Target @ 60min
300g Fuggles @ 30min (could be 20min)
10g(?) Yeast nutrient @ 10min
100g Brewbrite @ 10min
300g Fuggles @ 10min
Google says your target IBU should be around 40, and ABV around 5.1%.


----------



## Weizguy (19/8/15)

The question is, MOAD, are you going to replicate the recipe with US-05 or make a better beer with W1098/ WLP007 / S-04?


----------



## donald_trub (19/8/15)

Interesting to see ale malt and Maris Otter. Why wouldn't you just stick to just Maris Otter? I'm pretty bad a recipe formulation so interested in other people's thoughts.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/8/15)

sjgibson said:


> I had a crack at reading this, happy to be corrected:
> 
> 48.78% Ale Malt
> 20.33% Maris Otter
> ...


Assuming target OG = 1.054, target FG = 1.015 for apparent attenuation of 71%. Sounds reasonable and I have no idea how you read 1.054 in that.



donald_trub said:


> Interesting to see ale malt and Maris Otter. Why wouldn't you just stick to just Maris Otter? I'm pretty bad a recipe formulation so interested in other people's thoughts.


Conversely you could say why not stick to just ale malt? Each imparts a different flavour or has its own contribution.


----------



## kaiserben (19/8/15)

TheWiggman said:


> I have no idea how you read 1.054 in that.


I'd say he worked it out himself (because it's actually listed in plato).


----------



## avago (19/8/15)

Correct me if I'm wrong but i think this comes in around 28 IBUs. 4 Pines has it at 40 IBUs.


----------



## GibboQLD (19/8/15)

kaiserben said:


> I'd say he worked it out himself (because it's actually listed in plato).


Yup.



avago said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but i think this comes in around 28 IBUs. 4 Pines has it at 40 IBUs.


If you use a wort-chiller, yeah -- it works out to around 37 IBUs on my small batch, no chill setup.


----------



## Moad (19/8/15)

Les, as you might do...I'll split the batch and try 05 and something else!


----------



## pist (22/8/15)

Brewed this yesterday. Pre boil was expecting to get 1.045. Got 1.052 from the extra fine crush so this one will be a little more boozy. Alsi cocked up my hop additions forgot to put them in later to counteract the no chill isomerisation. So will see how it turns out


----------



## kevo (22/8/15)

donald_trub said:


> Interesting to see ale malt and Maris Otter. Why wouldn't you just stick to just Maris Otter? I'm pretty bad a recipe formulation so interested in other people's thoughts.


Have made stouts before on a Maris otter base that ended up too sweet for me - this may be to give a bit of malt without being overbearing and allowing it to get out of the way of the other malts that give the beer it's character.


----------



## Moad (3/2/16)

I haven't made this yet, anyone had any success?


----------



## avago (22/2/16)

I have been mucking around with black IPA'S recently. 
Moad could you please pm me a clearer recipe, with the colder months ahead I would really like to replicate this stout. I also would like to get a nitro tap. Does anyone know where to get nitro beer gas besides BOC, yearly account keeping gets too expensive. 4 pines stout is so smooth, I wonder how it would be on the standard Co2?


----------



## Topher (22/2/16)

4 pines isnt a nitro stout, so you're good!


----------



## Matplat (26/2/16)

Is it nitrogen that gives guiness its cream like head?


----------



## Kingy (26/2/16)

Yes topher that is correct.


----------



## Digga (26/2/16)

I've made some stouts with plain co2 that have a well creamy head I think the nitrogen changes the flavor of the beer somewhat though.
I'm definitely no expert though!


----------



## avago (27/2/16)

When staff pouring the stout at 4 pines brewery I asked them if it was served on nitro and they said yes. It sure looked like it was cascading to me! I did have a few before that though. 
Any way, I have Brewed a 40L batch today, I hope it turns out something similar.


----------



## fdsaasdf (19/3/16)

avago said:


> When staff pouring the stout at 4 pines brewery I asked them if it was served on nitro and they said yes. It sure looked like it was cascading to me! I did have a few before that though.
> Any way, I have Brewed a 40L batch today, I hope it turns out something similar.


So how did this turn out? I'm thinking of giving this recipe a whirl in a few weeks to prepare for 'winter'


----------



## pist (21/3/16)

The recipe is pretty close to the mark. Not exactly the same, but its a good recipe. This is likely one they ran when trialling the stout recipe, and would explain why they weren't fazed with this being posted up


----------

